# Best way to store hand planes?



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I yanked my planes out of the tool cabinet last night. And to my horror there was rust on them. Even my lovely Veritas jack plane which is stored in a Veritas "plane sock."

And I had waxed the sides and soles of both planes. I even tossed some little bags of silica gel into the plane sock.

I think I can get the rust off with chrome polish. But I don't want it coming back.

Are there any best practices for storing hand planes? I may not be able to completely prevent rust but I'd like to keep it to a minimum. 

Before I store my planes I do retract the blade all the way so I can store them in any orientation.

Also, do you know where you can get lots of those bags of silica gel? I'd like to scatter them about where the planes are stored and in the plane sock/sack/whatever.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This happens. High moisture content and little airflow.

This is one site for dessicant.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/garden/page.aspx?p=53896&cat=2,42194,40727

I have come close to purchasing this anti-corrosion emitter.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=59367&cat=1,43456

If the rust is light auto-sol works well, as does Boeshield. I also use a thin oil and 600 grit wet-dry paper, depending on how bad the rust looks.

I did purchase the anti-corrosion drawer/shelf liner. I just have not yet got around to installing it.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=68931&cat=1,43456


----------



## cck7272 (Jun 24, 2012)

Uline has many different types of desiccant. 
http://uline.com/mt/www.uline.com/Grp_21/Desiccants
These will probably be less expensive than the Lee Valley type.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you. That corrosion inhibitor gizmo looks interesting. Has anyone tried it? Does the vapor it release attack the wooden or painted parts of a plane?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I use one like this in my gun cabinet. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69378&cat=1,43456 and it works very well. I haven't got one for the tools yet, but when I feel I need one, it will be one of these. Cabelas sells them as well.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I was going to say, if the sock and dessicants didn't work then the golden rods that timetestedtools recommends might be the best option if your cabinet is enclosed. Where is your shop located? Basement, garage, separate building? Insulated? It sounds like you did a lot to prevent the rust but it still came. If you are storing them long term then there was an article in FWW a few issues ago, like one or two and they had some recommendations for treatments. They did not highly recommend wax as they thought it offered little protection. I personally use wax to slippen things up but WD40 for rust inhibition.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I use Fluid Film (Amazon.com: Fluid Film Spray 11 3/4 OZ AEROSOL CAN: Patio, Lawn & Garden) which works very well. I like wax for the sides and sole, but wax is hard to get everywhere. Just spray it on. I leave it heavy if its just being stored.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

My shop is located in an unheated, uninsulated barn with a dirt floor. I don't have a truly enclosed space for the planes. I could purchase a toolbox for them. It wouldn't be hermetically sealed or anything but it would be better than nothing. I have limited electrical outlets so I'm not so sure about the golden rod, though it's a good idea. 

The planes won't be getting stored in the long term because I use them. Not every day, but they do get used regularly. 

Perhaps the best bet would be to get a toolbox and stuff it with dessicants and perhaps that corrosion inhibitor stuff. I don't really care about the Groz planes but the others I do. To be fair, the amount of rust on the Veritas plane was minimal.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Try the fluid film. You should be able to get it at a auto store local. I do. I just spray it on and wipe off the excess. It works well.


----------

